# Mail: How can I disable the preview pane?



## macaudi (Oct 19, 2001)

Anyone have any idea how to disable the preview pane below the message list?

This is a real "pane". I don't need to see the contents of a message to select it for deletion. I could also use the real estate, considering I have a Tangerine iBook with only 800x600 resolution.

Thanks in advance,
macaudi


----------



## macavenger (Oct 19, 2001)

Try double clicking on the divider between the message pane and the previe pane.


----------



## lelereb (Oct 19, 2001)

Thaks, useful for me too!


----------



## macaudi (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks for the hint.

Does this turn actually turn if off or does it just quickly move the bar all the way down - kind of like "does it close the window or just windowshade it?"

Either way, it's a handy trick.

Thanks,
macaudi


----------

